# Announcing a new Woodcarving Mallet



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

My friend Norm Reid and I recently started a business we're calling the Shenandoah Tool Works and we've started manufacturing our first wood tools. Called the Shenandoah Mallet, they are steel-headed mallets for use by woodcarvers . We are producing them in two weights-1 lb. and 1½ lb.-and fitting them with comfortable handles turned from domestic and exotic hardwoods of especial beauty. Here is an announcement for our new mallets:










Shenandoah Tool Works proudly announces the release of its new Shenandoah Mallet, a steel-headed mallet for use by carvers who seek the highest quality in their woodworking tools. The mallets are available in two weights-1 lb. and 1½ lb.-and are fitted with handles turned from domestic and exotic hardwoods of exceptional beauty.

Each mallet handle is turned from a personally-selected piece of exemplary hardwood, making each handle is a unique example of beauty and functionality. As a result, the mallets may be selected individually from the Shenandoah Tool Works catalog at www.shenandoahtoolworks.com/lj. A wide selection of handles is available for immediate order. Additional hardwoods are available. Mallet handles can also be created from your own special wood. Contact [email protected] for more information or to request a brochure.

Shenandoah Mallets are premium tools crafted for the discriminating woodworker who values both the functionality and beauty of his or her tools. The mallets are durably designed for a lifetime of productive use. They will bring continuing pleasure to the woodworker who chooses them for both their comfortable fit in the hand and their delight to the eye. Shenandoah Mallets are surprisingly affordable in the mid-range between run-of-the-mill mallets and those at higher price points. To keep prices low, Shenandoah Mallets are available only from www.shenandoahtoolworks.com/lj.

Thanks,
Jeff Fleisher
[email protected]


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

www.shenendoahtoolworks.com/lj


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.shenandoahtoolworks.com/

Those are really nice. You might want to look at the 
leather tooling market too. The heads have to be
different, but the important things to daily users
are feel and balance, as you would know. Commercial
ones available from tool suppliers are not only spendy,
but crude.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These look like great mallets. They certainly are beautiful and I wish you both much success in your new venture.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for noticing the misspelling….I've updated the post. That's what happens when you misspell something and then do a cut and paste!!


----------

